# Beware of the Explorers Package sales pitch



## Kikster1961 (Feb 23, 2010)

:annoyed: I am a newbie to the SVO program and have yet to use my first week.  Just a few weeks ago I spent some Starwood Points for two nights at a Westin Miision Hills Hotel near my soon to open Desert Willow resort. While at the Westin Mission Hills I was suckered into a sales pitch to buy another week, on the pretext that they were going to explain the ins and outs of the SVN program in which I had already purchased, but was still unclear about how to use. Anyhow I foolishly bought 4 extra nights back at the Westin Mission Hills Hotel, plus a "lock in" price for 90 days to buy another week at the Desert Willows. In addition I was to get 50,000 bonus points.  All for a mere $1750 payable in installments with no interest for 14 months, with a $300 deposit immediately charged to our credit card.  This was offered at the end of the sales pitch by another sales agent after we had said "no," to the first for another week. "Oh yeah, call in during the week to reserve your nights back at the hotel with the Explorer program concierge..she'll set you up!, yada, yada, yada....quick contract was thrown in our face and the sales agent expounded on the "deal" we had, and wow, we can come back soon!!!"
We have plans to return for an event next month, so it sounded very attractive (and mind you I mentioned that), and then get 50,000 points sounded good to add to our points.  I should have realized the full balance needs to be paid completely before anything happens. And the 50,000 points are deposited only after a new sales presentation when you return to use the 4 nights.  Duhh.... I should have figured that out and read the very fine print on the back (I though there might be some contract law violations there...) Fortunately, there is a 10-day rescission period!


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi and welcome to TUG!  

*RESCIND!!!!!! *


----------



## SDKath (Feb 23, 2010)

So you were sold an Explorer's Package and you can RESCIND that package too?????  I didn't know that!  I personally would keep the EP and come back for my free nights.  I would sit through the presentation and then just keep saying over and over again, no matter how good it sounds, "no thanks".  Better yet, I would leave my purse, cc and any chance of paying for anything back in the room.  So I could look the sales rep in the eye and say "I don't have any money" and mean it!

Kath


----------



## jarta (Feb 23, 2010)

SDKath,   ...   The OP says he bought the Explorer package "a few weeks ago."  Even if there was a right to rescind that non-timeshare purchase, it was probably 3 days and that deadline is long past.

What the OP was sold is an Explorer package with the interest already calculated in at $1,700.  They usually go for around $1,400 or $1,500 if you do not finance the package.  He/she was told there would be no more interest.  There won't be - if the commitment is honored.

Your advice is good advice.  Make the reservation, enjoy the 4 nights at Mission Hills in the smaller 1-br, do the Explorer presentation, say no and walk away.

There is another alternative.  The OP bought at Desert Willow.  The Explorer package is at Mission Hills and Explorer packages are good for 1 year.  Pay off the Explorer package before one year - to be safe.  When the OP goes to Desert Willow later this year or early next year (but within that year window), go back to Mission Hills, take the presentation, say no, ask for the 50K Starpoints and walk away.

The 50K Starpoints can be converted to a 6 night stay (five nights using points and 1 free) at a Level 4 Starwood Hotel.  Mission Hills is a Level 4 Hotel (all Level 4s are 10K points per night).  So, if you stay at Desert Willow and take the Explorer package presentation at Mission Hills, you can get 6 nights at the Mission Hills hotel rather than 4 nights in the smaller 1-br at the timeshare resort.

Once the 50K Starpoints are in your pocket, you can stay 6 nights (5 at 10K per and one free) at any Level 4 Starwood hotel or resort.

Or, you can stay off peak season at any Level 5 hotel for 12K points per night and pick up 5 nights (up to 12.5K each for 4 nights and the next one free).

I find the points more valuable than the "free" stay on the Explorer package.   ...   eom


----------



## tomboyblu (Jun 27, 2013)

Is this Explorer package a good idea? 

It sounds like you get 4 nights and 50,000 points for $1750

As long as you walk away from the follow-up presentation is this a good value?

Still fill like a newbie....


----------



## jarta (Jun 27, 2013)

tomboyblu said:


> Is this Explorer package a good idea?
> 
> It sounds like you get 4 nights and 50,000 points for $1750
> 
> ...



My previous post on this 2010 thread was for someone who asked for advice 2 weeks after purchasing the Explorer Package and I assumed it was too late for a rescission.

If you walk away, you get the 4 nights in a 1-br (usually the smaller one) and the 50,000 StarPoints - and one very unhappy sales agent.

If you buy, you get the 4 nights in the 1-br and the $1,750 is credited against any purchase you make.

Please disregard the price guarantee for 90 days.  That's worthless.  There is always another timeshare in Starwood's inventory for it to pitch.

Either way, the $1,750 is gone.  I wouldn't do it.  Even when the price of the Explorer Package was $1,500 and 50,000 Starpoints, most people ran from the package.

Moreover, if you feel like a newbie, you should not consider buying any timeshare.  Please read the materials in the red Stickys at the top of the Starwood Forum home page and follow the posts here on TUG for a month.  There is too much for you to review and digest about Starwood before purchasing another week - especially at highly-inflated price points from the developer.

Rescind - as soon as possible - if you have already signed up for an Explorer Package.   Salty


----------

